
Architecting Containers: Understanding User Space vs. Kernel Space (2015) - melenaboija
https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/architecting-containers-part-1-why-understanding-user-space-vs-kernel-space-matters
======
gchamonlive
With ECS, I use ECS optimized Amazon Linux Images. The kernel, system, tools
suite, in short the instance in which containers will be run is provided by
Amazon.

What considerations should I have regarding the article's theme when using pre
provisioned hosts?

------
thundergolfer
Just want to say I found this helpful and well-written. Now hava a much
clearer picture of containerisation as a technology.

------
alsadi
2015

~~~
sctb
Thanks! Updated.

